# I hate my SD's new rules.



## CartoonPenguin (Jun 5, 2022)

My store has a new SD after our last one quit without notice roughly a month ago. Me and this new SD actually have a good relationship. We quickly formed a solid camaraderie and he ended up being the one to give me that final push into being promoted to a GMTL. This promotion was something that I'd been wanting for for a while and I'm glad to be in the role, but my SD has set some new rules regarding how TL's interact with one another and I'm not the least bit happy about it.

Just a few days after I was officially promoted, my SD called a meeting for all leaders on duty. He basically told us that all of the TL's (not ETL's) were "living in a bubble" and that we were coming off as "an elitist club with no regard for TM's". He suddently starts laying out these new changes, one of which are that he's doing away with the room that serves as the TL offices. He says that the room is being turned into a second fixture room and that the TL's all have to start taking their breaks in the break room with the rest of the TM's.

What's more is that TL's aren't allowed to buy each other food anymore, nor are we allowed to purchase treats exclusively for TL's. We have a Style TL who'll bring in doughnuts every Friday and us TL's would sit in clerical eating our doughnuts. These doughnuts are exclusively for TL's, but our SD has told us that that's not happening anymore. Two TL's aren't allowed to pick up lunch for one another on their breaks and we're only allowed to bring in snacks and treats if it's enough to supply all TM's in the break room. I would occasionally go out to get Starbucks for me and some other leaders, but I'm apparently not allowed to do that anymore.

Our SD has gotten rid of the perks that I was most looking forward to as a TL in the first place. I hate having my breaks with the rest of the normie TM's and I think that us TL's should be allowed to treat ourselves given how much hard work that we have to put in. Is our SD actually allowed to be doing this? Is there some type of ethics violation going on here that our DD should know about?


----------



## NKG (Jun 5, 2022)

Each SD is going to be different. I had an SD that refused to let us eat out of date bakery goods but other stores had them in the breakroom 🤷‍♀️ Sounds like your store had a holine call and being a new SD they needed to hold your peers accountable. Just follow the rules eventually they will get relaxed. I know my favorite part of a TL was when we ordered food for our meetings. It took my SD a long time to be that way.


----------



## CartoonPenguin (Jun 5, 2022)

NKG said:


> Each SD is going to be different. I had an SD that refused to let us eat out of date bakery goods but other stores had them in the breakroom 🤷‍♀️ Sounds like your store had a holine call and being a new SD they needed to hold your peers accountable. Just follow the rules eventually they will get relaxed. I know my favorite part of a TL was when we ordered food for our meetings. It took my SD a long time to be that way.


But what could've possibly been said on the hotline call? We're not doing anything wrong.


----------



## Captain Orca (Jun 5, 2022)

Do your job to the best of your ability, interact when necessary and if the environment is uncomfortable, deal with it.  Old donuts?  Who gives a shit, you're not in middle school, it's work.  Finish up then GTFO.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 5, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> But what could've possibly been said on the hotline call? We're not doing anything wrong.


A
Is there a TL on the clock eating donuts ??


----------



## CartoonPenguin (Jun 5, 2022)

qmosqueen said:


> A
> Is there a TL on the clock eating donuts ??


We all sit in clerical and eat the doughnuts while on the clock when they arrive. If our TM's need us, then they know how to get a hold of us on the walkies.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jun 5, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> We all sit in clerical and eat the doughnuts while on the clock when they arrive. If our TM's need us, then they know how to get a hold of us on the walkies.


What the fuck is up with the doughnuts? If you like them so much go work at krispy kream you 🤬


----------



## CartoonPenguin (Jun 5, 2022)

Planosss enraged said:


> What the fuck is up with the doughnuts? If you like them so much go work at krispy kream you 🤬


That's not the point. The point is that us TL's deal with a ton of crap everyday and we should be allowed to treat ourselves.


----------



## jenna (Jun 5, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> We all sit in clerical and eat the doughnuts while on the clock when they arrive. If our TM's need us, then they know how to get a hold of us on the walkies.




You will not get the sympathy you seem to *think* you deserve from those of us on the forum.  Tms also deal with a ton of crap everyday.


----------



## happygoth (Jun 5, 2022)

The saga continues...🥱


----------



## ION the Prize (Jun 5, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> I hate having my breaks with the rest of the normie TM's ...



Something about this part.

Can't put my finger on it.


----------



## jenna (Jun 5, 2022)

I should have read previous posts before replying


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jun 5, 2022)

What am I missing here? with all due respect ,Who is this fucktard?


----------



## NKG (Jun 5, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> But what could've possibly been said on the hotline call? We're not doing anything wrong.


🤣🤣🤣🤣  says Georgia George


----------



## NKG (Jun 5, 2022)

Planosss enraged said:


> What am I missing here? with all due respect ,Who is this fucktard?


Shut up


----------



## NKG (Jun 5, 2022)

happygoth said:


> The saga continues...🥱


I just realized who the thread OP was 🤦‍♀️


----------



## Zxy123456 (Jun 5, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> My store has a new SD after our last one quit without notice roughly a month ago. Me and this new SD actually have a good relationship. We quickly formed a solid camaraderie and he ended up being the one to give me that final push into being promoted to a GMTL. This promotion was something that I'd been wanting for for a while and I'm glad to be in the role, but my SD has set some new rules regarding how TL's interact with one another and I'm not the least bit happy about it.
> 
> Just a few days after I was officially promoted, my SD called a meeting for all leaders on duty. He basically told us that all of the TL's (not ETL's) were "living in a bubble" and that we were coming off as "an elitist club with no regard for TM's". He suddently starts laying out these new changes, one of which are that he's doing away with the room that serves as the TL offices. He says that the room is being turned into a second fixture room and that the TL's all have to start taking their breaks in the break room with the rest of the TM's.
> 
> ...


What’s the problem with having breaks and lunches in the break room with team members? What makes you special? At my store team leads eat in the beak room with team members. The only one who doesn’t is SD. 
as far team leads buying each other treats and meals I see no problem with it.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Jun 5, 2022)

Weren’t you the same one who recently admitted to attending parties with team members but, now your to good to sit with them in the break room. I’m so glad your not at my store!!


----------



## DatBoi9497 (Jun 5, 2022)

I will find which store you work at and have the normie tms seize the means of production and overthrow you bourgeoisie scum and your exclusive doughnuts


----------



## commiecorvus (Jun 5, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> My store has a new SD after our last one quit without notice roughly a month ago. Me and this new SD actually have a good relationship. We quickly formed a solid camaraderie and he ended up being the one to give me that final push into being promoted to a GMTL. This promotion was something that I'd been wanting for for a while and I'm glad to be in the role, but my SD has set some new rules regarding how TL's interact with one another and I'm not the least bit happy about it.
> 
> Just a few days after I was officially promoted, my SD called a meeting for all leaders on duty. He basically told us that all of the TL's (not ETL's) were "living in a bubble" and that we were coming off as "an elitist club with no regard for TM's". He suddently starts laying out these new changes, one of which are that he's doing away with the room that serves as the TL offices. He says that the room is being turned into a second fixture room and that the TL's all have to start taking their breaks in the break room with the rest of the TM's.
> 
> ...





CartoonPenguin said:


> That's not the point. The point is that us TL's deal with a ton of crap everyday and we should be allowed to treat ourselves.



You want to be a good boss, buy donuts for your team.
They are the ones that make it possible for you to be a boss in the first place.
They are not, I repeat not "normie TMs".
You are not better than them nor do you work harder than they do.

By eating with them you are going to have a chance to find out what's going on with them and create a real team.
Getting to know your team and what makes them tick is what makes it possible for you to get the best possible work out of them.
Your current attitude will not.

Your new SD has the right idea and they are doing the right thing as a leader.
Keeping the mid-level managers from isolating themselves from the general staff is the best thing to do.
You are not special snowflakes.
Get out of the office and involved with your team.


----------



## Hope4Future (Jun 6, 2022)

Honestly, I find it hard to believe that you were actually promoted to team lead based on your previous posts. However, considering how badly you wanted to be promoted, I wouldn't complain and I would keep my head down and accept what the SD is telling you to do.


----------



## Luck (Jun 6, 2022)

At my store the ETLs all made a point to sit and eat in the main breakroom. 
If they were not above it, neither are you. 
I agree with the food thing as well. 
You are not a part of the TL team, you are the TL of the GM team. Associate with your team.


----------



## sunnydays (Jun 6, 2022)

if you believe anything this person writes you are getting played hard imo


----------



## lucidtm (Jun 6, 2022)

CP, I can't believe you got the promotion and didn't come back to tell us.

_*I feel like I've missed an entire season of my favorite show.*_

Anyway, at our store as well as the one I trained at for TL we were told that everyone eats lunch in the break room. My ETL's, HR, and SD even eat lunches in the break room.

Why can you feel fine about partying with the "normies" (lol) but suddenly don't want to eat with them at work? What does this new SD think about all of the parties?

ETA: The last thread about off-the-clock events.


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Jun 6, 2022)

It sounds like the "normies" complained that the leaders in your store weren't doing anything.  The perception was you TLs were always just hanging out while everyone else was working, it mat not be true but it was the perception.  

Normally no one would care what you do on your lunch or if you buy stuff exclusively for TL, it happens at my store all of the time.  But what was probably going on was you guys were taking extra breaks or taking too much time off the floor with this type of crap and people were pissed.  I'm sure your SD was pissed and was passing on some of the blame on TM complaints. You shouldn't be clocking in for work and the first thing you are doing is eating a donut!

Technically your SD can't tell you what to do while you are off the clock, but if it is creating a bad culture in your store I would knock it off and be happy someone was willing to promote you.  Given everything you have told us in this forum you are lucky to have a job.

With all that being said, I'm glad you are back to provide us with entertainment, please post more often we want to be apart of your journey you call life!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 6, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> But what could've possibly been said on the hotline call? We're not doing anything wrong.


I talked to the sd. I was the only one In tech & salesfloor with 4 other tm's doing flex & backup register while you were eating doughnuts.


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Jun 6, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> That's not the point. The point is that us TL's deal with a ton of crap everyday and we should be allowed to treat ourselves.


Do you not think that the team deals with a ton of crap everyday?  Don't you think they'd like to feel that their boss is out on the floor going through the same crap?  Instead they see you and everyone else sitting around eating donuts.

Also would you allow your team members to take an extra break if all of the team members sat around after they punch in for work to eat donuts?

And before you say it, I know TL deals with a little more crap and has more responsibility, but do you know that you are "treated" to a higher hourly rate than the team members.

Also I say this every time, but I am almost positive you are a troll and I still respond, don't ask me why.


----------



## happygoth (Jun 6, 2022)

sunnydays said:


> if you believe anything this person writes you are getting played hard imo


Someone gets it. I will bet my Duran Duran Funko Pops that CP is not a TL and is just making up stories for their own amusement.


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Jun 6, 2022)

happygoth said:


> Someone gets it. I will bet my Duran Duran Funko Pops that CP is not a TL and is just making up stories for their own amusement.


For sure a troll.  I respond for my own enjoyment.  It's like a choose your own adventure game that you have to interact with to continue the story.


----------



## BurgerBob (Jun 6, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> My store has a new SD after our last one quit without notice roughly a month ago. Me and this new SD actually have a good relationship. We quickly formed a solid camaraderie and he ended up being the one to give me that final push into being promoted to a GMTL. This promotion was something that I'd been wanting for for a while and I'm glad to be in the role, but my SD has set some new rules regarding how TL's interact with one another and I'm not the least bit happy about it.
> 
> Just a few days after I was officially promoted, my SD called a meeting for all leaders on duty. He basically told us that all of the TL's (not ETL's) were "living in a bubble" and that we were coming off as "an elitist club with no regard for TM's". He suddently starts laying out these new changes, one of which are that he's doing away with the room that serves as the TL offices. He says that the room is being turned into a second fixture room and that the TL's all have to start taking their breaks in the break room with the rest of the TM's.
> 
> ...



.... you can go take your breaks in the freezer/fridge in the stock room that's what i used to . Or you can take it out front and Sit against the wall.

But tough shit. New SD new rules.


----------



## BurgerBob (Jun 6, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> That's not the point. The point is that us TL's deal with a ton of crap everyday and we should be allowed to treat ourselves.


Ok since your so hung up on doughnuts, bring them in for your team and hold a meeting while you eat your donuts. There you go,  your now the cool tl cause you brought  the lowely tm's food. A army does march on its stommach


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jun 6, 2022)

happygoth said:


> Someone gets it. I will bet my Duran Duran Funko Pops that CP is not a TL and is just making up stories for their own amusement.


Yeah, not buying it. The whole “TLs eating donuts in Clerical while on the clock” scenario is just a bridge too far. Now if the OP had said it was the ETLs at Starbucks…😂


----------



## BurgerBob (Jun 6, 2022)

Planosss enraged said:


> What am I missing here? with all due respect ,Who is this fucktard?


Planoss that's TL fucktard.


----------



## aifbeewert (Jun 6, 2022)

Is this guy the store version of RWTM?


----------



## GRC (Jun 6, 2022)

The fact that you call TMs normies, when based on your posts you were one of those so-called normies less than 2 months ago, and you complain that getting free food from other TLs and sitting in your own little area to hang out amongst yourselves were "the perks that I was most looking forward to as a TL in the first place" really says to me that you just see being a TL as a status symbol. You don't seem to want to be a good leader for your team, you just want the special privileges of being a TL.


----------



## seasonaldude (Jun 6, 2022)

If your SD says anything about the doughnuts again just throw a zebra at him.


----------



## ION the Prize (Jun 6, 2022)

happygoth said:


> I will bet my Duran Duran Funko Pops that CP is not a TL ...



There are Duran Duran Funko Pops?!

Those toys are a transmissible disease.

Worse than bobble heads.


----------



## sunnydays (Jun 6, 2022)

seasonaldude said:


> If your SD says anything about the doughnuts again just throw a zebra at him.



lmfao


----------



## happygoth (Jun 6, 2022)

GRC said:


> The fact that you call TMs normies, when based on your posts you were one of those so-called normies less than 2 months ago, and you complain that getting free food from other TLs and sitting in your own little area to hang out amongst yourselves were "the perks that I was most looking forward to as a TL in the first place" really says to me that you just see being a TL as a status symbol. You don't seem to want to be a good leader for your team, you just want the special privileges of being a TL.


But originally they wanted to date someone and that was the main reason, then they wanted to get TMs who didn't respond to back calls to do so and that was the main reason. Now it's donuts.


----------



## Going with the Flow (Jun 6, 2022)

Is this a joke? It's a joke right? Gotta be a joke


----------



## StaticSun (Jun 6, 2022)

Uh


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Jun 6, 2022)

I hope @CartoonPenguin responds soon.  I can't wait....


----------



## Hal (Jun 6, 2022)

I was wondering when he would come back.

Has anyone realized we've never seen CP and RWTM in the same thread at the same time?

Coincidence? 🤔


----------



## CartoonPenguin (Jun 6, 2022)

GRC said:


> You don't seem to want to be a good leader for your team, you just want the special privileges of being a TL.


Welcome to my store. That's pretty much how all of the TL's here are. One of the front end TL's actually told me to my face that he just got the role because he likes bossing people around knowing that they'll get in trouble if they retaliate.


----------



## CartoonPenguin (Jun 6, 2022)

IhateOPmodel said:


> Do you not think that the team deals with a ton of crap everyday?  Don't you think they'd like to feel that their boss is out on the floor going through the same crap?  Instead they see you and everyone else sitting around eating donuts.
> 
> Also would you allow your team members to take an extra break if all of the team members sat around after they punch in for work to eat donuts?
> 
> ...


TM's don't have to sit through boring BUS meetings. TM's get a free pass to just walk away anytime a Karen asks to speak to a manager. The TM's at my store aren't the ones who are constantly being pressured to stay late past their scheduled time. Don't give me any of this crap about how the TM's have to put up with the same bullshit that we do.


----------



## NKG (Jun 6, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> Welcome to my store. That's pretty much how all of the TL's here are. One of the front end TL's actually told me to my face that he just got the role because he likes bossing people around knowing that they'll get in trouble if they retaliate.


"Today I came into work and my HR ETL pulled me into his office. He somehow found out about not only the get together, but also my comments about the weird porky pig look-alike at the front end. He first told me that I need to be more mindful about how I speak of my peers and he said that these comments won't fly from someone who's aspiring to become a TL"

I think your forgetting your own lies...

You obviously bullying people 🙄


----------



## Hope4Future (Jun 6, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> TM's don't have to sit through boring BUS meetings. TM's get a free pass to just walk away anytime a Karen asks to speak to a manager. The TM's at my store aren't the ones who are constantly being pressured to stay late past their scheduled time. Don't give me any of this crap about how the TM's have to put up with the same bullshit that we do.


Perhaps you've realized that being a TL isn't as glamorous as you thought it would be. If you're so unhappy and frustrated by what you've mentioned, why don't you consider finding another job and leaving Target? It seems like it isn't a good fit and you're complaining about losing the perks like buying food for other team leaders and having your own office which I doubt will change under this new SD. 

P.S. Didn't you also want to be a part of meetings and you liked the exclusivity of them? Now you're saying that they are boring. It seems like you are constantly flip-flopping on these issues.


----------



## happygoth (Jun 6, 2022)

Hope4Future said:


> Perhaps you've realized that being a TL isn't as glamorous as you thought it would be. If you're so unhappy and frustrated by what you've mentioned, why don't you consider finding another job and leaving Target? It seems like it isn't a good fit and you're complaining about losing the perks like buying food for other team leaders and having your own office which I doubt will change under this new SD.
> 
> P.S. Didn't you also want to be a part of meetings and you liked the exclusivity of them? Now you're saying that they are boring. It seems like you are constantly flip-flopping on these issues.


Good catch about the meetings! This guy...😄


----------



## CartoonPenguin (Jun 6, 2022)

NKG said:


> "Today I came into work and my HR ETL pulled me into his office. He somehow found out about not only the get together, but also my comments about the weird porky pig look-alike at the front end. He first told me that I need to be more mindful about how I speak of my peers and he said that these comments won't fly from someone who's aspiring to become a TL"
> 
> I think your forgetting your own lies...
> 
> You obviously bullying people 🙄


Well our HR ETL also abandoned ship around the same time as our old SD, so he's a moot point.


----------



## sunnydays (Jun 6, 2022)

mein gott


----------



## stoutisablackdog (Jun 6, 2022)

jenna said:


> You will not get the sympathy you seem to *think* you deserve from those of us on the forum.  Tms also deal with a ton of crap everyday.


Right???  My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Florida Dawg (Jun 7, 2022)

Get a life CartoonPenguin, This has got to be a joke.


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Jun 7, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> TM's don't have to sit through boring BUS meetings. TM's get a free pass to just walk away anytime a Karen asks to speak to a manager. The TM's at my store aren't the ones who are constantly being pressured to stay late past their scheduled time. Don't give me any of this crap about how the TM's have to put up with the same bullshit that we do.


Ok and like I said, you are compensated for having to deal with "Karen's" and deal with all of the other shit you refer to.  Also do you think a TM would rather push truck or get the opportunity to sit down through a meeting?  

It sounds like your store has a culture problem and your new SD came in to fix it and is starting with trying to build a team and mend the divide between TL and TM.  If you don't get on board you will be let go.


----------



## NKG (Jun 7, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> Well our HR ETL also abandoned ship around the same time as our old SD, so he's a moot point.


Oh yeah what's next your ETL tries to have sex with you?


----------



## CartoonPenguin (Jun 7, 2022)

NKG said:


> Oh yeah what's next your ETL tries to have sex with you?


Our store barely has any ETL's left right now. They're all leaving en masse because of the party incident a couple of months ago. The district leaders somehow found out about it and apparently decided to start with the ETL's in terms of dishing out punishments.


----------



## Hope4Future (Jun 7, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> Our store barely has any ETL's left right now. They're all leaving en masse because of the party incident a couple of months ago. The district leaders somehow found out about it and apparently decided to start with the ETL's in terms of dishing out punishments.


Well I have to ask, why would you want to stay at a store where ETLs are leaving/being forced to quit? There won't be any structure and cohesion and things will only get worse. 

You also mentioned in a previous thread that "we're all going to be fine" and that no one would find out about the parties. Now, district leadership has found out about the parties. You don't think that they'll start punishing the team members involved, perhaps by pushing unrealistic expectations on you?


----------



## NKG (Jun 7, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> Our store barely has any ETL's left right now. They're all leaving en masse because of the party incident a couple of months ago. The district leaders somehow found out about it and apparently decided to start with the ETL's in terms of dishing out punishments.


They still promoted you to TL ? That seems fishy.


----------



## happygoth (Jun 7, 2022)

NKG said:


> They still promoted you to TL ? That seems fishy.


Totally. They are punishing the ETLs but promoted one of the partiers to TL? Sure Jan.

Although maybe that is part of their plan. Promote and then make their life miserable. Step one, take away the doughnuts, mwahaha...


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Jun 7, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> Our store barely has any ETL's left right now. They're all leaving en masse because of the party incident a couple of months ago. The district leaders somehow found out about it and apparently decided to start with the ETL's in terms of dishing out punishments.


So did the ETLs participate in the parties or did they get punished for not punishing you?  Then they figured it was a good idea to promote you, one of the organizers of the parties?🙄


----------



## swordfishtrombon (Jun 7, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> We all sit in clerical and eat the doughnuts while on the clock when they arrive. If our TM's need us, then they know how to get a hold of us on the walkies.


Yeah as a general rule as a TL don't do anything you would coach a TM for doing. Would you coach a TM for clocking in and chilling in the breakroom when they weren't on a 15? Then don't do it yourself. You're an hourly employee too and you're subject to all the same purchase guidelines and break rules as every non exempt TM/leader.


----------



## CartoonPenguin (Jun 7, 2022)

IhateOPmodel said:


> So did the ETLs participate in the parties or did they get punished for not punishing you?  Then they figured it was a good idea to promote you, one of the organizers of the parties?🙄


Honestly, I think it’s just safe to say that my role in the partying wasn’t as widely known as you guys think it is.

Or maybe the new SD doesn’t have a stick up his ass and he just doesn’t care.


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Jun 7, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> Honestly, I think it’s just safe to say that my role in the partying wasn’t as widely known as you guys think it is.
> 
> Or maybe the new SD doesn’t have a stick up his ass and he just doesn’t care.


What's your favorite kind of doughnut?


----------



## Zxy123456 (Jun 7, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> Honestly, I think it’s just safe to say that my role in the partying wasn’t as widely known as you guys think it is.
> 
> Or maybe the new SD doesn’t have a stick up his ass and he just doesn’t care.


Or maybe this is all just a bunch of made of BS!!!!!! You’ve entertained us briefly now I’m over it.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Jun 7, 2022)

IhateOPmodel said:


> What's your favorite kind of doughnut?


I personally like a plain glazed doughnut. Cartoon penguin probably enjoys a mythical unicorn doughnut since, he seems to be living in a fantasy world.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Jun 7, 2022)

i got new rules (i count em);
i gotta tell them to myself


----------



## Florida Dawg (Jun 7, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> Our store barely has any ETL's left right now. They're all leaving en masse because of the party incident a couple of months ago. The district leaders somehow found out about it and apparently decided to start with the ETL's in terms of dishing out punishments.


Shit like this is why I’m glad I never went to work parties, Fuck that. Unless it was a group of people I trust and a smaller environment, I’d consider it. Bunch of peaked in HS mofos in the same place and on some weird shit? Nahhh.


----------



## NKG (Jun 7, 2022)

happygoth said:


> Totally. They are punishing the ETLs but promoted one of the partiers to TL? Sure Jan.
> 
> Although maybe that is part of their plan. Promote and then make their life miserable. Step one, take away the doughnuts, mwahaha...


She didn't comment on it so I guess this is a made of fantasy life at Target


----------



## happygoth (Jun 7, 2022)

IhateOPmodel said:


> What's your favorite kind of doughnut?


I love a fresh apple cider doughnut. The ones straight from a local orchard are usually the best. Delicious!


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Jun 7, 2022)

Uh huh. Cartoon penguin the sequel.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Jun 7, 2022)

Planosss enraged said:


> What am I missing here? with all due respect ,Who is this fucktard?


Cartoon penguin is the fucktard.


----------



## seasonaldude (Jun 7, 2022)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> Cartoon penguin is the fucktard.



What???? @CartoonPenguin is a legend. Dude, got himself in development, threw a zebra at his ETL, admitted he wanted to be a TL so he could date another TL, then changed his mind about that woman but still wanted to be a TL so he could go to the meetings. And there's more. He then went to TM parties where he mocked a fellow TM for their appearance for which he got a talking to from his ETL-HR. And now he's been promoted to TL.

HOLY SHIT. All of that within a few months!!!! CARTOONPENGUIN HAS COMPLETELY SOLVED SPOT.

Fucking legendary!!!

Bro doesn't just deserve a doughnut. He deserves all the doughnuts in the world. If I knew his address, I'd go to his house with a box of Krispie Kremes in hand so I could sit at his feet while he ate them. Imagine the knowledge he would impart!

And, you dare disparage him as a fucktard???? What the fuck is wrong with you????? Perhaps, you are the fucktard! Ever think of that!


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 7, 2022)

seasonaldude said:


> What???? @CartoonPenguin is a legend. Dude, got himself in development, threw a zebra at his ETL, admitted he wanted to be a TL so he could date another TL, then changed his mind about that woman but still wanted to be a TL so he could go to the meetings. And there's more. He then went to TM parties where he mocked a fellow TM for their appearance for which he got a talking to from his ETL-HR. And now he's been promoted to TL.
> 
> HOLY SHIT. All of that within a few months!!!! CARTOONPENGUIN HAS COMPLETELY SOLVED SPOT.
> 
> ...


You forgot the sarcasm font.


----------



## Florida Dawg (Jun 7, 2022)

seasonaldude said:


> What???? @CartoonPenguin is a legend. Dude, got himself in development, threw a zebra at his ETL, admitted he wanted to be a TL so he could date another TL, then changed his mind about that woman but still wanted to be a TL so he could go to the meetings. And there's more. He then went to TM parties where he mocked a fellow TM for their appearance for which he got a talking to from his ETL-HR. And now he's been promoted to TL.
> 
> HOLY SHIT. All of that within a few months!!!! CARTOONPENGUIN HAS COMPLETELY SOLVED SPOT.
> 
> ...


Best comment of this thread, He wins because of top tier sarcasm.


----------



## seasonaldude (Jun 7, 2022)

redeye58 said:


> You forgot the sarcasm font.



Sarcasm? I'm not being sarcastic. I'm a CartoonPenguin believer. I'm going to go in tomorrow and the first time my ETL says anything to me, I'm chucking a zebra at her head. She'll probably say something inocuous like, "Are you good to set Kid's Tabletop today?" or "Good Morning," or her usual standard for me, "Hello, friend, how was your day off?" But, whatever it is, it's going to be a zebra to the head. I'll be aiming for the bridge of her nose.

I gotta do what I gotta do to make TL. So, I'm going to follow the Cartoonpenguin way.


----------



## NKG (Jun 7, 2022)

Yeah this tread gonna get the lock 🔐  soon lol


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jun 7, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> TM's don't have to sit through boring BUS meetings. TM's get a free pass to just walk away anytime a Karen asks to speak to a manager. The TM's at my store aren't the ones who are constantly being pressured to stay late past their scheduled time. Don't give me any of this crap about how the TM's have to put up with the same bullshit that we do.


I’ve seen front end team members put up with crap at the front while their ETL and TL’s are hanging out in TSC. Boring business meetings? oh, please.  It might not be the same bullshit, but team members have their own bullshit.


----------



## BurgerBob (Jun 7, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> Our store barely has any ETL's left right now. They're all leaving en masse because of the party incident a couple of months ago. The district leaders somehow found out about it and apparently decided to start with the ETL's in terms of dishing out punishments.


I know how spot found out... and I'm quoting them right not


----------



## DatBoi9497 (Jun 8, 2022)

I mean one of the front end tms got a CA for being a creep to a couple of front end girls like 1.5 years ago, constantly fucked up drive-ups to the point of being kicked off drive-ups forever, would be a creep to women at self-checkouts and ask how old they are and get guest complaints for being creepy, and he just got promoted to SETL since we had 2 of them quit at the same time so its not entirely unbelievable. I actively warn any woman I train to stay away from him since hes a weirdo


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Jun 8, 2022)

NKG said:


> Yeah this tread gonna get the lock 🔐  soon lol


It better not!  I check this thread constantly hoping for @CartoonPenguin updates.


----------



## NKG (Jun 8, 2022)

IhateOPmodel said:


> It better not!  I check this thread constantly hoping for @CartoonPenguin updates.


She's only replying to people that take her seriously and that's like 1% of the people on here


----------



## busyzoningtoys (Jun 8, 2022)

I’m surprised I’m not seeing people saying this, but I don’t take my breaks and meals in the break room out of respect for the TMs. I don’t want them to feel like they need to watch what they say or that they can’t vent to each other while on break, and as a key carrier who is often the only key carrier in the building during my shifts, I also don’t want my walkie being on or me responding to it to be an unwanted distraction to anyone on break. I’ll chit chat with people in there while using the vending machine or if we have food for everyone that day, but not about work because what kind of break is that, talking to a leader about work? Usually my breaks are outside smoking either alone or with the ETL or GSA who smoke too, and my meals when I’m not the only leader are in the office where we do the same thing I know we used to appreciate getting to do when I was a TM, be with my peers and relax and complain about work and vent. I don’t see it as a “we’re better than team members” thing, it’s more like why would we want to impose on the team members using the break room, plus we can also better enjoy our breaks among other leaders so we don’t need to watch our words or be careful not to bitch and moan.


----------



## sunnydays (Jun 8, 2022)

busyzoningtoys said:


> I’m surprised I’m not seeing people saying this, but I don’t take my breaks and meals in the break room out of respect for the TMs. I don’t want them to feel like they need to watch what they say or that they can’t vent to each other while on break, and as a key carrier who is often the only key carrier in the building during my shifts, I also don’t want my walkie being on or me responding to it to be an unwanted distraction to anyone on break. I’ll chit chat with people in there while using the vending machine or if we have food for everyone that day, but not about work because what kind of break is that, talking to a leader about work? Usually my breaks are outside smoking either alone or with the ETL or GSA who smoke too, and my meals when I’m not the only leader are in the office where we do the same thing I know we used to appreciate getting to do when I was a TM, be with my peers and relax and complain about work and vent. I don’t see it as a “we’re better than team members” thing, it’s more like why would we want to impose on the team members using the break room, plus we can also better enjoy our breaks among other leaders so we don’t need to watch our words or be careful not to bitch and moan.


tls can only take their lunches in the break room or outside of the building at my store


----------



## dannyy315 (Jun 8, 2022)

I can’t tell if it’s a troll job or not. But if it isn’t, that SD is based AF


----------



## CartoonPenguin (Jun 8, 2022)

busyzoningtoys said:


> I’m surprised I’m not seeing people saying this, but I don’t take my breaks and meals in the break room out of respect for the TMs. I don’t want them to feel like they need to watch what they say or that they can’t vent to each other while on break, and as a key carrier who is often the only key carrier in the building during my shifts, I also don’t want my walkie being on or me responding to it to be an unwanted distraction to anyone on break. I’ll chit chat with people in there while using the vending machine or if we have food for everyone that day, but not about work because what kind of break is that, talking to a leader about work? Usually my breaks are outside smoking either alone or with the ETL or GSA who smoke too, and my meals when I’m not the only leader are in the office where we do the same thing I know we used to appreciate getting to do when I was a TM, be with my peers and relax and complain about work and vent. I don’t see it as a “we’re better than team members” thing, it’s more like why would we want to impose on the team members using the break room, plus we can also better enjoy our breaks among other leaders so we don’t need to watch our words or be careful not to bitch and moan.


So who works for who? Because it sounds to me like you’re letting your TM’s control your decision making.


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Jun 8, 2022)

busyzoningtoys said:


> I’m surprised I’m not seeing people saying this, but I don’t take my breaks and meals in the break room out of respect for the TMs. I don’t want them to feel like they need to watch what they say or that they can’t vent to each other while on break, and as a key carrier who is often the only key carrier in the building during my shifts, I also don’t want my walkie being on or me responding to it to be an unwanted distraction to anyone on break. I’ll chit chat with people in there while using the vending machine or if we have food for everyone that day, but not about work because what kind of break is that, talking to a leader about work? Usually my breaks are outside smoking either alone or with the ETL or GSA who smoke too, and my meals when I’m not the only leader are in the office where we do the same thing I know we used to appreciate getting to do when I was a TM, be with my peers and relax and complain about work and vent. I don’t see it as a “we’re better than team members” thing, it’s more like why would we want to impose on the team members using the break room, plus we can also better enjoy our breaks among other leaders so we don’t need to watch our words or be careful not to bitch and moan.


ETLs in my store lunch together in an office and it's typically a "working" lunch.  Often they get take out or delivery and they eat in the office as to not shove it in the TMs face.

Most TL eat in an office or go outside.  I used to eat in an office during the peak of covid, but more recently I've been going in the break room.  The team mostly keeps to themselves and if they want to vent or complain about guests or stupid communication we get, I usually join in.


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Jun 8, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> So who works for who? Because it sounds to me like you’re letting your TM’s control your decision making.


Uhh no it doesn't, it sounds like they are being respectful and mindful of the TM break.  Even though the team may not ask for it, it's their perception that then being in there restricts the teams ability to enjoy their break.  Also last I checked they don't allow you to smoke in the break room.


----------



## busyzoningtoys (Jun 8, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> So who works for who? Because it sounds to me like you’re letting your TM’s control your decision making.





IhateOPmodel said:


> Uhh no it doesn't, it sounds like they are being respectful and mindful of the TM break.  Even though the team may not ask for it, it's their perception that then being in there restricts the teams ability to enjoy their break.  Also last I checked they don't allow you to smoke in the break room.


I’ve never heard any TMs at my store complain about a leader being in or using the break room. I’m making my own decision to let people enjoy their breaks in the break room, and it works out well for me that I’m also able to enjoy my breaks with the other leaders in any of our offices. Besides, our leadership team orders tacos every Wednesday and it wouldn’t be a very good look for us to be enjoying that in the break room. I’m sorry your SD doesn’t let you guys take breaks in your office area and doesn’t let you order food. Get the culture fixed over there and things can be different. How bad have you guys made things over there that you supposedly are prohibited from getting your peers food? That’s verging on not believable; if anyone told me I can’t get my coworker food when we are off the clock for our meal I’d tell them they can pay me for my meal breaks if I’m going to be subject to arbitrary bullshit like that. Hell, sometimes for an 8am shift I’d buy energy drinks for the GM TLs who came in at 4am while I’m buying my breakfast energy drink. Yes, you need to think of yourself as the leader of your team, but at my store we are also a part of the leadership team; we take care of each other and yes there’s some less tangible “benefits”; the team members don’t complain about it because they see us working as hard as we, filling in the gaps, being accountable for everything. Our TMs say “damn, you guys are crazy for letting them make you be team leads, it seems so stressful and there’s so much you have to figure out and make sure it gets done”. Maybe if your whole store thinks TLs are lazy and just chill in the office all day, well maybe your SD is onto something with these ‘rules’.

I started as a team member, and we never actually asked or complained to anyone about it, but depending on who it was or how the day was going, there was always those few leaders who when they entered the break room, the mood tensed you a bit and all of a sudden no one wanted to bitch about work until they left. Or the leader who has their walkie on while in there annoying the shit out of everyone else. Yeah you can tell a fellow team member to turn that shit off but what about the key carrier that needs to be available for an emergency?


----------



## rd123 (Jun 8, 2022)

“Normie TMs”!! 😐🫤🥱🥴


----------



## BurgerBob (Jun 8, 2022)

IhateOPmodel said:


> ETLs in my store lunch together in an office and it's typically a "working" lunch.  Often they get take out or delivery and they eat in the office as to not shove it in the TMs face.
> 
> Most TL eat in an office or go outside.  I used to eat in an office during the peak of covid, but more recently I've been going in the break room.  The team mostly keeps to themselves and if they want to vent or complain about guests or stupid communication we get, I usually join in.


I eat outside amongst the fresh air to avoid covid


----------



## Rarejem (Jun 8, 2022)

busyzoningtoys said:


> I’m surprised I’m not seeing people saying this, but I don’t take my breaks and meals in the break room out of respect for the TMs. I don’t want them to feel like they need to watch what they say or that they can’t vent to each other while on break, and as a key carrier who is often the only key carrier in the building during my shifts, I also don’t want my walkie being on or me responding to it to be an unwanted distraction to anyone on break. I’ll chit chat with people in there while using the vending machine or if we have food for everyone that day, but not about work because what kind of break is that, talking to a leader about work? Usually my breaks are outside smoking either alone or with the ETL or GSA who smoke too, and my meals when I’m not the only leader are in the office where we do the same thing I know we used to appreciate getting to do when I was a TM, be with my peers and relax and complain about work and vent. I don’t see it as a “we’re better than team members” thing, it’s more like why would we want to impose on the team members using the break room, plus we can also better enjoy our breaks among other leaders so we don’t need to watch our words or be careful not to bitch and moan.


As a tm, I thank you! I want time away from leadership.  I don't want to hear walkie talk.  I do not want to hear work talk.  GO AWAY and leave me alone on my break and let me eat my lunch in peace and quiet.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Jun 8, 2022)

busyzoningtoys said:


> I’ve never heard any TMs at my store complain about a leader being in or using the break room. I’m making my own decision to let people enjoy their breaks in the break room, and it works out well for me that I’m also able to enjoy my breaks with the other leaders in any of our offices. Besides, our leadership team orders tacos every Wednesday and it wouldn’t be a very good look for us to be enjoying that in the break room. I’m sorry your SD doesn’t let you guys take breaks in your office area and doesn’t let you order food. Get the culture fixed over there and things can be different. How bad have you guys made things over there that you supposedly are prohibited from getting your peers food? That’s verging on not believable; if anyone told me I can’t get my coworker food when we are off the clock for our meal I’d tell them they can pay me for my meal breaks if I’m going to be subject to arbitrary bullshit like that. Hell, sometimes for an 8am shift I’d buy energy drinks for the GM TLs who came in at 4am while I’m buying my breakfast energy drink. Yes, you need to think of yourself as the leader of your team, but at my store we are also a part of the leadership team; we take care of each other and yes there’s some less tangible “benefits”; the team members don’t complain about it because they see us working as hard as we, filling in the gaps, being accountable for everything. Our TMs say “damn, you guys are crazy for letting them make you be team leads, it seems so stressful and there’s so much you have to figure out and make sure it gets done”. Maybe if your whole store thinks TLs are lazy and just chill in the office all day, well maybe your SD is onto something with these ‘rules’.
> 
> I started as a team member, and we never actually asked or complained to anyone about it, but depending on who it was or how the day was going, there was always those few leaders who when they entered the break room, the mood tensed you a bit and all of a sudden no one wanted to bitch about work until they left. Or the leader who has their walkie on while in there annoying the shit out of everyone else. Yeah you can tell a fellow team member to turn that shit off but what about the key carrier that needs to be available for an emergency?


The leaders at my store order take out food a good bit and eat it in the break room. It doesn’t bother me or any other team members one bit.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Jun 8, 2022)

busyzoningtoys said:


> I’ve never heard any TMs at my store complain about a leader being in or using the break room. I’m making my own decision to let people enjoy their breaks in the break room, and it works out well for me that I’m also able to enjoy my breaks with the other leaders in any of our offices. Besides, our leadership team orders tacos every Wednesday and it wouldn’t be a very good look for us to be enjoying that in the break room. I’m sorry your SD doesn’t let you guys take breaks in your office area and doesn’t let you order food. Get the culture fixed over there and things can be different. How bad have you guys made things over there that you supposedly are prohibited from getting your peers food? That’s verging on not believable; if anyone told me I can’t get my coworker food when we are off the clock for our meal I’d tell them they can pay me for my meal breaks if I’m going to be subject to arbitrary bullshit like that. Hell, sometimes for an 8am shift I’d buy energy drinks for the GM TLs who came in at 4am while I’m buying my breakfast energy drink. Yes, you need to think of yourself as the leader of your team, but at my store we are also a part of the leadership team; we take care of each other and yes there’s some less tangible “benefits”; the team members don’t complain about it because they see us working as hard as we, filling in the gaps, being accountable for everything. Our TMs say “damn, you guys are crazy for letting them make you be team leads, it seems so stressful and there’s so much you have to figure out and make sure it gets done”. Maybe if your whole store thinks TLs are lazy and just chill in the office all day, well maybe your SD is onto something with these ‘rules’.
> 
> I started as a team member, and we never actually asked or complained to anyone about it, but depending on who it was or how the day was going, there was always those few leaders who when they entered the break room, the mood tensed you a bit and all of a sudden no one wanted to bitch about work until they left. Or the leader who has their walkie on while in there annoying the shit out of everyone else. Yeah you can tell a fellow team member to turn that shit off but what about the key carrier that needs to be available for an emergency?


I would much rather see you eating tacos in the break room with the team members than in an office. When you eat in an office it gives the impression that you think you are too high and mighty to socialize with the little folks in the break room. If team members want tacos we go and get them we’re not jealous or feel left out when leaders eat them!!


----------



## MrT (Jun 8, 2022)

Nothing in this places shocks me anymore so if they got promoted im not surprised.  Your perks you lost is because your leadership team sucks and they are just making sure you get off your ass and out of the office.  Theres a reason your leadership team quit or fired.  They were not good and complacent.  Seems like your SD is trying to fix that because its gotten too out of control.  Get out and get shit done and maybe you can eat your donuts again some day.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jun 8, 2022)

When I was a TM at another retailer, the TMs used to take their breaks in the breakroom every morning. Then the managers started taking their breaks in there at the same time, and the TMs moved their breaks to the restaurant up the mall. None of us felt comfortable talking in the breakroom with the bosses sitting there listening. We already knew they thought they were better than us, sitting in the breakroom eavesdropping and making us uncomfortable didn’t change that perception or reality.


----------



## NKG (Jun 8, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> So who works for who? Because it sounds to me like you’re letting your TM’s control your decision making.


You bully your tms


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jun 8, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> So who works for who?


All of you work for Target.


----------



## happygoth (Jun 8, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> So who works for who? Because it sounds to me like you’re letting your TM’s control your decision making.


They are agreeing with you, why are you questioning them?


----------



## seasonaldude (Jun 8, 2022)

Side note: I really, I mean really, hate when TLs say that TMs work _for_ the TL. NO, we work _with_ each other for Target. A TL's job is to facilitate/teach/coach/help the TMs they work with. They employ no one. They aren't some Grand Poobahs in the Target universe. If this were the Army TMs might be Privates, but TLs would still just be grunt PFCs. They aren't Generals. They aren't even Sargeants.  We're all peons to this corporation. When the shit hits the fan and the great Target vs. Walmart World War starts, TLs will be expected to be right there storming the trenches with TMs. You're cannon fodder too. Get over yourselves.

TLs are just slightly bigger ticks on Bullseye's ass than TMs.


----------



## happygoth (Jun 8, 2022)

As for breaks, I don't give a crap where anyone else takes their breaks and I have no idea when or where leadership eats and what they get. I don't go in the breakroom and I spend as little time in the office areas as possible.


----------



## NKG (Jun 8, 2022)

I just hated when I had 4 tms and they all went at once. Like I need someone here to work the truck and help with guests. I get it- you deserve your break and you should be able to go with your friends. Let's prearrange it so I can plan it out.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jun 8, 2022)

seasonaldude said:


> TLs are just slightly bigger ticks on Bullseye's ass than TMs.


Same thing for ETLs, SDs, DTLs and right on up the line…😂


----------



## StaticSun (Jun 8, 2022)

Poll is up! Let us know your thoughts!


----------



## CartoonPenguin (Jun 8, 2022)

NKG said:


> You bully your tms


There’s no such thing as bullying. Certain people deserve certain things.


----------



## Xanatos (Jun 8, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> There’s no such thing as bullying. Certain people deserve certain things.


I hope people treat you the way you treat them.


----------



## NKG (Jun 8, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> There’s no such thing as bullying. Certain people deserve certain things.


That's bullying 😆


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 8, 2022)

Xanatos said:


> I hope people treat you the way you treat them.


Probably why they're hating the SD's rules


----------



## NKG (Jun 8, 2022)

At this point, Club Pegniun better show up with receipts of her stories.


----------



## CartoonPenguin (Jun 8, 2022)

Alright, let’s close this thread.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jun 8, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> Alright, let’s close this thread.



*Oh no, it doesn't work that way.*
*We're having fun.*
*As long as the music is playing we're going to dance.*


----------



## Captain Orca (Jun 8, 2022)

Our 1st squad of etl's, sr. tl's and STL were all cool, we shared the break room with no tension or childish bullshit.


----------



## NKG (Jun 8, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> Alright, let’s close this thread.


Can your next story be about how your SD won't let you steal....

The big plot twist will be that you and AP are friends


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 9, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> There’s no such thing as bullying. Certain people deserve certain things.


Except when you had an issue with a front end tm's voice. You called them a weird porky pig look a like from the partying thread. Your hr got you for that one.








						Does this hurt my chances at becoming a leader?
					

A couple of nights ago, I went to the apartment of one of my GM co-workers and she was basically just hosting a get together for some people at work to hang out and have some fun. There was about 10 of us ( a mix of some members from GM, electronics, and the front end) and it was basically just...




					www.thebreakroom.org


----------



## sunnydays (Jun 9, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> There’s no such thing as bullying. Certain people deserve certain things.


and what do _you _deserve

honest answers only


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Jun 9, 2022)

sunnydays said:


> and what do _you _deserve
> 
> honest answers only


They deserve to eat doughnuts in peace with his fellow team leaders and to make fun of the team members!


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Jun 9, 2022)

NKG said:


> Can your next story be about how your SD won't let you Can your next story be about how your SD won't let you steal....





NKG said:


> The big plot twist will be that you and AP are friends


I think his next story should be how he promotes to SD.


----------



## lucidtm (Jun 9, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> Alright, let’s close this thread.



Will there be a spinoff? I'm really intrigued by your characters.


----------



## Fluttervale (Jun 9, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> So who works for who? Because it sounds to me like you’re letting your TM’s control your decision making.


If you don’t adjust your management style to your TMs needs, you won’t have any TMs to manage.

We also don’t break in the lunchroom so the TMs can have space to exist without us.

Also leadership isn’t some weird power play.  Why would you want a team that doesn’t know enough to make some of the choices themselves?


----------



## Fluttervale (Jun 9, 2022)

Zxy123456 said:


> I would much rather see you eating tacos in the break room with the team members than in an office. When you eat in an office it gives the impression that you think you are too high and mighty to socialize with the little folks in the break room. If team members want tacos we go and get them we’re not jealous or feel left out when leaders eat them!!


That’s probably because your leaders aren’t effectively communicating with you in general and you want that time to touch base.  If your leaders are effective at communication and have built a good team culture, the team will be fine with it.


----------



## Fluttervale (Jun 9, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> There’s no such thing as bullying. Certain people deserve certain things.


Yeah, nope, you don’t deserve extra perks. That’s not how it works.  Until you’re salaried you’re still just a worker bee.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Jun 9, 2022)

Fluttervale said:


> That’s probably because your leaders aren’t effectively communicating with you in general and you want that time to touch base.  If your leaders are effective at communication and have built a good team culture, the team will be fine with it.


Your wrong but, whatever.


----------



## Hal (Jun 9, 2022)

Fluttervale said:


> Yeah, nope, you don’t deserve extra perks. That’s not how it works.  Until you’re salaried you’re still just a worker bee.


Even after salary you're just a slightly more important worker bee


----------



## dabug (Jun 9, 2022)

Thank you OP for giving me the best laugh I’ve had in a few weeks!😂😂😂


----------



## can't touch this (Jun 9, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> My store has a new SD after our last one quit without notice roughly a month ago.



Walked out of $100,000 a year plus bonuses, yeah that definitely happened...more like they were up to no good and got caught


----------



## MrT (Jun 9, 2022)

can't touch this said:


> Walked out of $100,000 a year plus bonuses, yeah that definitely happened...more like they were up to no good and got caught


I mean it probably wasnt without notice they just didnt inform the store.  It is also right after bonuses are paid out so its probably true it happens every year.  Most stores go without some leadership then summer interns get hired.


----------



## NKG (Jun 9, 2022)

I'm pretty sure Club Penguin is basing her Target off of Superstore. 

Someone try to prove me wrong...😆


----------



## seasonaldude (Jun 9, 2022)

NKG said:


> I'm pretty sure Club Penguin is basing her Target off of Superstore.
> 
> Someone try to prove me wrong...😆


 
Superstore was more realistic.


----------



## Hope4Future (Jun 9, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> There’s no such thing as bullying. Certain people deserve certain things.


Quite frankly, if what you've mentioned in previous posts is true, you *don't *deserve to be promoted to a team lead position. If you really were promoted, you should be grateful to still have a job and you *shouldn't* complain about the SD taking away the perks/benefits that you've mentioned.


----------



## NKG (Jun 11, 2022)

What if Cartoon Penguin is the same person as RWTM ? 🤔 

Just a working theory


----------



## BottomPerformer (Jun 11, 2022)

Sounds like an amazing SD. When I was a POG TL, I always took break with my team in the breakroom. Just because you're a TL, it doesn't mean you're any better then anyone else. This SD gets that, and I applaud them. There is nothing worse then a leader who acts high and mighty.


----------



## sunnydays (Jun 12, 2022)

i am the only leader in my building that regularly takes my lunch in the break room. coincidentally i am also the most beloved leader in the building

weird


----------



## dalien (Jun 12, 2022)

Voted yes because I want more episodes.


----------



## NKG (Jun 12, 2022)

dalien said:


> Voted yes because I want more episodes.


No we need this canceled immediately


----------



## Far from newbie (Jun 12, 2022)

True story or not doesn’t really matter-
the point is :  it COULD be true, even partially true at some stores.

and nearly everyone agrees that “leaders” should NOT feel ‘privileged‘ to have extra breaks/special perks over anyone else on the team.  we should be a TEAM, working TOGETHER for a common goal WITHOUT high school type CLIQUES separating us.  Different positions may have different tasks and different difficulties but one is no better than the other.

This was all good thoughtful dialogue on how the culture within the store should make the members feel - included and appreciated for their contributions.

If  any part of this is in any store I hope the SD would handle the situation in the same way - getting everyone on the same page with equal footing.


----------



## NKG (Jun 12, 2022)

Far from newbie said:


> True story or not doesn’t really matter-
> the point is :  it COULD be true, even partially true at some stores.
> 
> and nearly everyone agrees that “leaders” should NOT feel ‘privileged‘ to have extra breaks/special perks over anyone else on the team.  we should be a TEAM, working TOGETHER for a common goal WITHOUT high school type CLIQUES separating us.  Different positions may have different tasks and different difficulties but one is no better than the other.
> ...


It's not true. I'm 90% sure we are being bamboozled by the same person that is trolling this site under 4 different emails


----------



## commiecorvus (Jun 12, 2022)

NKG said:


> It's not true. I'm 90% sure we are being bamboozled by the same person that is trolling this site under 4 different emails



If it's the one you're thinking of, they are different people.
It would almost be more interesting if they were the same person.


----------



## truckdemon (Jun 13, 2022)

you're a department manager at a retail store...... this isn't some elitist popularity contest.... grow up. you're going to get pushed out really quick with that attitude.


----------



## BurgerBob (Jun 13, 2022)

dalien said:


> Voted yes because I want more episodes.


I too voted yes for more episodes!


----------



## NKG (Jun 14, 2022)

BurgerBob said:


> I too voted yes for more episodes!


With your 5 other accounts you just need to leave


----------



## BurgerBob (Jun 14, 2022)

NKG said:


> With your 5 other accounts you just need to leave


I have other accounts?  This is news to me... are you telling me cartoon penguin is in my house????  I knew i heard rustling in my crawl space this morning.....


----------



## StaticSun (Jun 14, 2022)

We know who has duplicate accounts. Don't worry!


----------



## Florida Dawg (Jun 14, 2022)

StaticSun said:


> We know who has duplicate accounts. Don't worry!


Care to speak the truth in who they are?


----------



## BurgerBob (Jun 15, 2022)

But then how do we have a football pool then? It ruins the magic

Edit:
Oh btw, no cartoonpenguin in my crawl space. Only a trashpanda.


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## TheClopen (Sep 10, 2022)

qmosqueen said:


> A
> Is there a TL on the clock eating donuts ??


Not me.  🤣


----------



## TheClopen (Sep 10, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> My store has a new SD after our last one quit without notice roughly a month ago. Me and this new SD actually have a good relationship. We quickly formed a solid camaraderie and he ended up being the one to give me that final push into being promoted to a GMTL. This promotion was something that I'd been wanting for for a while and I'm glad to be in the role, but my SD has set some new rules regarding how TL's interact with one another and I'm not the least bit happy about it.
> 
> Just a few days after I was officially promoted, my SD called a meeting for all leaders on duty. He basically told us that all of the TL's (not ETL's) were "living in a bubble" and that we were coming off as "an elitist club with no regard for TM's". He suddently starts laying out these new changes, one of which are that he's doing away with the room that serves as the TL offices. He says that the room is being turned into a second fixture room and that the TL's all have to start taking their breaks in the break room with the rest of the TM's.
> 
> ...


Team-Connections are how you win. People work for people. 
I talk to all my team members like we're on the same level; I keep it honest and straightforward. 
And when the time comes, I need my team to work extra hours or come in on an off day they always say yes.
Being the "cool" leader is sometimes what will make you the "best" leader in the eyes of the team. They'll want to work for you because they know you'd do the same for them.


----------

